# Central MA D&D



## dpetroc (Jan 3, 2005)

Maintaining the optimistic mood brought on by the new year, I'm hoping to find some fresh blood to game in a homegrown campaign world.  Good mix of combat and roleplaying in a diverse celtic-themed world (lots o' fae, beheading contests, boasting and drinking).  

If you are interested in exploring a new world (one where you don't know more about the setting than the DM!), let me know.  Email dpetroc@ix.netcom.com and don't worry about the spam blocker, I'll get back to you.


----------



## JimAde (Jan 3, 2005)

Can you be more specific than "Central MA"?  Worcester?  Brookfield?  Fitchburg?

I'm probably too far East, but you'll get better response with more info.


----------



## dpetroc (Jan 3, 2005)

I'll admit to being deliberately vague... it gives me the opportunity to convince someone that the drive is worth the game! We have a player that drives from Haverhill, and two from Newton area.  

The game is located in Holden, right near Worcester (about 45 miles from Boston with only about five minutes of non-expressway driving).  

We usually game twice a month on Saturday evenings, so no rushing to the game from work for the average 8-5 worker.


----------



## KenM (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm from Worcester. I used to work at the Big-Y in Holden before I moved to Hyannis. You also might want to give a little more info on the age group you are looking for.


----------



## dpetroc (Jan 4, 2005)

But for one, our group is in their 30's.  Happy to consider anyone mid-twenties and up.


----------



## dpetroc (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want to meet a lot of fun possible players, come to the game day tomorrow! It's in Newton - so a half hour away - but what the heck, we have some open games and it's a great way to scope out potential players. If you like, link is in my sig.


----------

